# For PSU fans....



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2011)

Power Switches : Power Supply 101: A Reference Of Specifications

i will be building my new system after March 2012, hence was reading a lot on net... found this very good....



however it did not mention anything about 80 PLUS.........


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2011)

Its irrelevant. Some companies think/feel is that there's no point in increasing cost of a power supply by getting it tagged by 80plus certification when the review from good sources itself have proper testing methodology and some of them test around 40degrees C IIRC. For now this is implemented on 350-500w newer units, but eventually everyone is gonna do it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorcy... Will not having a 80 Plus rating will reduce the price... Or companies will increase the profit margin.... 

But still the article is good to read..


----------

